# trouble finding, identifying steel shanked boots



## Plasmech (Jan 10, 2009)

I've heard stories of climbers buying steel shanked boots at Wal Mart for example. I was there today, looked at all their boots, but could not tell if any had a steel shank. None of the boxes or tags were advertising it. Anybody know of a specific model that Wal Mart carries that have a high heel and a steel shank? 

Also tried some real shoe stores, nobody knew what a steel shank was. I guess 17 year olds making $6.00/hour don't know that stuff, imagine that!


----------



## treemandan (Jan 10, 2009)

And the band played on.


----------



## Plasmech (Jan 10, 2009)

treemandan said:


> And the band played on.



???


----------



## masiman (Jan 10, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> ???



He means something along the lines of same stuff different day.

Most here agree that you need to follow the Blago strategy guide. You need to pay to play. All the information is in the posts here. When you go off topic or where the consensus says not to go, then you'll increase the chance of a screw up.

Get the recommended equipment. Search on whatever thing you are looking for and get something that the experienced folks post good things about. If you are not sure what to get still, call Baileys, Sherrill, Wesspur et. al. and let them tell you what is popular. If you were into skiing I'd say ""Go that way, reeeel fast, if something gets in your way, turn" to quote a very funny movie.

You will survive by the grace of god no doubt. And in another few years, you'll probably be one of the biggest tools on here, which will delight many to no end with the irony  .

Just go do something in the tree. Make sure you video it for posterity.


----------



## Plasmech (Jan 10, 2009)

masiman said:


> He means something along the lines of same stuff different day.
> 
> Most here agree that you need to follow the Blago strategy guide. You need to pay to play. All the information is in the posts here. When you go off topic or where the consensus says not to go, then you'll increase the chance of a screw up.
> 
> ...




You do realize that you will never get the time back that you spent typing that completely un-called-for reply, right? It was like spam. 

The Wal Mart boots were recommended to me by PineMartin, a very respected member. I sure respect him, he's a class act.


----------



## treemandan (Jan 10, 2009)

masiman said:


> He means something along the lines of same stuff different day.
> 
> Most here agree that you need to follow the Blago strategy guide. You need to pay to play. All the information is in the posts here. When you go off topic or where the consensus says not to go, then you'll increase the chance of a screw up.
> 
> ...



 Blago stratagy? I always liked you man, great speech.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jan 10, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> You do realize that you will never get the time back that you spent typing that completely un-called-for reply, right? It was like spam.
> 
> The Wal Mart boots were recommended to me by PineMartin, a very respected member. I sure respect him, he's a class act.



You were given good advice there, no need to be a dink about it. Have some respect.


----------



## woodchux (Jan 11, 2009)

I mostly wear black Red Dawgs from baileys $160 http://www.baileysonline.com/search.asp?SKW=dawg&catID=573

I used to wear (and frequently still do) a hiking boot from walmart called Ozark Trails Bandi II . http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=4840910
It does not have a steel shank (no w-mart boots do) but are very comfortable and work great with spurs , and only $30.


----------



## Rftreeman (Jan 11, 2009)

you are not going to find what you need at wal-mart and anybody that send you there looking has no clue I don't care what you were told nor will you get a set of decent climbing boots for less than $85 to $100 I just paid $145 for my last pair and they aren't even top of the line, some people have paid as much as $300........


----------



## treemandan (Jan 11, 2009)

TreeCo said:


> That was a great speech!



Well... What's a Blago stratagey? Wait! Maybe I'll look it up on wikifukia


----------



## BC WetCoast (Jan 11, 2009)

Rftreeman said:


> you are not going to find what you need at wal-mart and anybody that send you there looking has no clue I don't care what you were told nor will you get a set of decent climbing boots for less than $85 to $100 I just paid $145 for my last pair and they aren't even top of the line, some people have paid as much as $300........



Try $500 for custom made vibergs.


----------



## Dadatwins (Jan 11, 2009)

I did not know that walmart started carrying professional arborist tools and gear. I will have to go check them out. :spam:


----------



## squad143 (Jan 11, 2009)

I spend quite a bit of time in trees and use work boots with steel shank and steel toes. In Canada any boots with a green triangle label on them have a steel shank and toe. 

For other label markings go to this site:
http://www.ccohs.ca/oshanswers/prevention/ppe/footwear.html

Not sure of what you have in the U.S.

This year I may spend the $$ and buy a pair of "climbing" boots but I'm reluctant to buy something like that on line. I prefer to try on footwear before buying.


----------



## (WLL) (Jan 11, 2009)

Dadatwins said:


> I did not know that walmart started carrying professional arborist tools and gear. I will have to go check them out. :spam:


WHADAUMEAN!!!!:stupid: they carry a full line of tree stands, miles of rope,and boots that will go up too ya neck!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Plasmech (Jan 11, 2009)

Dadatwins said:


> I did not know that walmart started carrying professional arborist tools and gear. I will have to go check them out. :spam:



Once again, the Wal Mart boots were recommended to me by a highly respected pro from THIS forum. Do you understand that? THIS forum. GROW UP. You sound like anything BUT a pro.


----------



## Plasmech (Jan 11, 2009)

squad143 said:


> I spend quite a bit of time in trees and use work boots with steel shank and steel toes. In Canada any boots with a green triangle label on them have a steel shank and toe.
> 
> For other label markings go to this site:
> http://www.ccohs.ca/oshanswers/prevention/ppe/footwear.html
> ...



Thanks man, appreciate that info.


----------



## Rftreeman (Jan 11, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> Once again, the Wal Mart boots were recommended to me by a highly respected pro from THIS forum. Do you understand that? THIS forum. GROW UP. You sound like anything BUT a pro.


ain't really none of my business and don't really care but who is this "highly respected PRO" that you speak of here because walmart boots are not for climbing, you need a good set of boots, any boot with a heal will work but your feet will be killing you at the end of the day, if a "pro" recommends walmart boots then he has never spent good money on a good set of climbing boots built for the trade.


----------



## (WLL) (Jan 11, 2009)

its prolly treeco blowin smoke up his azz


----------



## (WLL) (Jan 11, 2009)

*plasmech,please expose this so called pro!!* im climbing in these


----------



## treemandan (Jan 11, 2009)

(WLL) said:


> *plasmech,please expose this so called pro!!* im climbing in these



I was going to ask this thread be shut down cause I can't take reading the title anymore but now I see there may be one reason to leave it open. 
I am still trying to figure out what he meant by well respected. oh well, you know, I think I will get some more new boots. Those orange and black ones any good?


----------



## (WLL) (Jan 11, 2009)

treemandan said:


> I think I will get some more new boots. Those orange and black ones any good?


:dunno:i work full time at a beer distributer 6 dayz a week and i only cut wood fer my free home heat. im stihl a:censoredro reguardless of what yall think, just look at my rep suckers!


----------



## Rftreeman (Jan 11, 2009)

treemandan said:


> Those orange and black ones any good?


only the ones at walmart, the rest are all junk.


I climb on these for sure buddy........lol......got them at wally world $30.00


----------



## treemandan (Jan 11, 2009)

Rftreeman said:


> only the ones at walmart, the rest are all junk.
> 
> 
> I climb on these for sure buddy........lol......got them at wally world $30.00



That is one goofy set o re- treads.


----------



## Plasmech (Jan 11, 2009)

Rftreeman said:


> ain't really none of my business and don't really care but who is this "highly respected PRO" that you speak of here because walmart boots are not for climbing, you need a good set of boots, any boot with a heal will work but your feet will be killing you at the end of the day, if a "pro" recommends walmart boots then he has never spent good money on a good set of climbing boots built for the trade.



Nonetheless, I decided to spend the money on a pair of Red Dawg's. Ordering them tomorrow.


----------



## masiman (Jan 12, 2009)

treemandan said:


> Well... What's a Blago stratagey? Wait! Maybe I'll look it up on wikifukia



Blagojevich, nickname Blago, the Illinois governor that attempted to unwisely profit from the control of the appointment to Obama's vacated Senate seat.

This pretty much summarizes what the FBI recorded. More than likely more things like this happened in the past.
Blagojevich went on a profanity-laced tirade, saying that the Senate seat "is a @#*[email protected] valuable thing, you just don't give it away for nothing". The affidavit says that in exchange for the Senate appointment, Blagojevich sought to be appointed as Secretary of Health and Human Services, Secretary of Energy, or ambassador, or alternatively, that he could receive a lucrative job offer from a union in return for designating a pro-union appointee. He allegedly also mentioned corporate boards his wife could be appointed to, for which she could receive $150,000 a year compensation. If he could receive nothing for the seat, the indictment says, Blagojevich considered appointing himself, to position himself for a 2016 presidential run and to give himself increased resources to mount any potential legal defense.​
federal investigators alleged that Blagojevich pressured the Tribune Company, parent company of the Chicago Tribune, by threatening to withhold state funds in connection with the sale of Wrigley Field unless they fired certain members of the editorial board who were critical of the governor.​
Blagojevich threatened to revoke funds to Children's Memorial Hospital after its chief executive officer did not give a $50,000 contribution to the governor's campaign.​
I was suggesting that Plasmech needs to use this strategy for his own welfare. He needs the right equipment to increase his chance of success despite his protestations.


----------



## JONSEREDFAN6069 (Jan 12, 2009)

Dadatwins said:


> I did not know that walmart started carrying professional arborist tools and gear. I will have to go check them out. :spam:



OOOOO dont forget about the wild thingy too. lol


----------



## fishercat (Jan 12, 2009)

*call bailey's back and change your order.*

get the Hoffman's dri-line.awesome boots.not much more $. a lot better leather and DUAL steel shanks.

like i told you in the previous thread,if a company puts a steel shank in their boot,they make sure to tell you it's got it.

some excellent boots like the Danner Rainforest don't say anything because they don't have a steel shank,they have a fiberglass shank.great on the ground,not in the spurs.


----------



## fishercat (Jan 12, 2009)

*i cannot believe people still shop at Wal Mart.*

keep shopping there and soon you'll work in their Arborist section!

i'm surprised they aren't a sponsor here yet.

i refuse to darken their door and get by just fine.i have watched them kill way too many mom and pop local businesses.


----------



## Plasmech (Jan 12, 2009)

masiman said:


> Blagojevich, nickname Blago, the Illinois governor that was attempted to unwisely profit from the control of the appointment to Obama's vacated Senate seat.
> 
> This pretty much summarizes what the FBI recorded. More than likely more things like this happened in the past.
> Blagojevich went on a profanity-laced tirade, saying that the Senate seat "is a @#*[email protected] valuable thing, you just don't give it away for nothing". The affidavit says that in exchange for the Senate appointment, Blagojevich sought to be appointed as Secretary of Health and Human Services, Secretary of Energy, or ambassador, or alternatively, that he could receive a lucrative job offer from a union in return for designating a pro-union appointee. He allegedly also mentioned corporate boards his wife could be appointed to, for which she could receive $150,000 a year compensation. If he could receive nothing for the seat, the indictment says, Blagojevich considered appointing himself, to position himself for a 2016 presidential run and to give himself increased resources to mount any potential legal defense.​
> ...



:spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam:


----------



## treemandan (Jan 12, 2009)

fishercat said:


> get the Hoffman's dri-line.awesome boots.not much more $. a lot better leather and DUAL steel shanks.
> 
> like i told you in the previous thread,if a company puts a steel shank in their boot,they make sure to tell you it's got it.
> 
> some excellent boots like the Danner Rainforest don't say anything because they don't have a steel shank,they have a fiberglass shank.great on the ground,not in the spurs.



I was looking at the meindl Lineman.


----------



## sawinredneck (Jan 12, 2009)

HERE All you need!:monkey:


----------



## Plasmech (Jan 12, 2009)

I don't know if you guys noticed, but the posts talking about who recommended the Wal Mart boots have been deleted. You are insulting him. Let it go, it's really not funny.


----------



## sawinredneck (Jan 12, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> I don't know if you guys noticed, but the posts talking about who recommended the Wal Mart boots have been deleted. You are insulting him. Let it go, it's really not funny.



1) What thread was that in?

2) Maybe you don't know this, but you only have 24 hours to edit a post, UNLESS you are a moderator. Just a little FYI.


----------



## Plasmech (Jan 12, 2009)

sawinredneck said:


> 1) What thread was that in?
> 
> 2) Maybe you don't know this, but you only have 24 hours to edit a post, UNLESS you are a moderator. Just a little FYI.



It was definitely in this post.

Honestly not sure what you are getting at with #2?


----------



## (WLL) (Jan 12, 2009)

*will the real pinemartin please stand up*:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sawinredneck (Jan 12, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> It was definitely in this post.
> 
> Honestly not sure what you are getting at with #2?



This thread has been going for a while, as I recall it was dead for a couple of days? SO the posts about the WalMart boots would have been a couple of days old, right? I went back through this thread, I saw no posts that showed up as deleted, yes they show up.
See the posts you have made today? See the "edit" button? That is how you delete a post.
Look back at the posts you made yesterday, or even the day before. Now try and delete them.
Something tells me you can't.
SEE my point now?


----------



## Nuzzy (Jan 12, 2009)

This is like watching a train wreck. 



I have nothing constructive to add.


----------



## masiman (Jan 12, 2009)

Nuzzy said:


> This is like watching a train wreck.
> 
> 
> 
> I have nothing constructive to add.



Hire that man, lol


----------



## fishercat (Jan 13, 2009)

*Meindl makes an excellent boot.*



treemandan said:


> I was looking at the meindl Lineman.



have to be even better since Hoffmans added there sole and shank to it.I was thinking of getting these this summer.

http://www.hoffmanboots.com/ProductInfo.aspx?productid=POWER


----------



## Plasmech (Jan 13, 2009)

Crap, those Dawg's I ordered already shipped out of CA...Those Hoffman's sound better.


----------



## fishercat (Jan 13, 2009)

*i wouldn't worry too much.*

if you don't wear them,Bailey's should swap them out.they are great that way.just don't buy their aftermarket Husky parts.


----------



## treemandan (Jan 13, 2009)

fishercat said:


> have to be even better since Hoffmans added there sole and shank to it.I was thinking of getting these this summer.
> 
> http://www.hoffmanboots.com/ProductInfo.aspx?productid=POWER



I like the line, Yeah, I think I will call them. My old boots were scrapped in the oil spill and I have been looking around.


----------



## Plasmech (Jan 13, 2009)

fishercat said:


> if you don't wear them,Bailey's should swap them out.they are great that way.just don't buy their aftermarket Husky parts.



So you think that the Hoffmans are so much better that I should send the Dawg's back? Not questioning your opinion at all, just trying to get an idea as to how much better they are.


----------



## Plasmech (Jan 13, 2009)

treemandan said:


> I like the line, Yeah, I think I will call them. My old boots were scrapped in the oil spill and I have been looking around.



You were on the Valdez huh...


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey Dan, my brother and Chaz really like the Danner Quarries they bought. I guess they have a fiberglass shank. They are light and they say they have plenty of support for spikes, waterproof and nice in the cold too. It's a thought. $189 or something.


----------



## fishercat (Jan 14, 2009)

*i had the quarries.*



Nailsbeats said:


> Hey Dan, my brother and Chaz really like the Danner Quarries they bought. I guess they have a fiberglass shank. They are light and they say they have plenty of support for spikes, waterproof and nice in the cold too. It's a thought. $189 or something.



pure garbage! they are the only thing with gore-tex i ever got wet feet in.they are also Danner's low end.they are made in China.i wore them for a year.ankles were loaded with gaff scars.gotta love Cabelas,they took them back after a year and gave me my $200 back,no questions asked!that is service!

Nails,you sure they didn't get the Danner Rainforest?


----------



## fishercat (Jan 14, 2009)

*yes i do.*



Plasmech said:


> So you think that the Hoffmans are so much better that I should send the Dawg's back? Not questioning your opinion at all, just trying to get an idea as to how much better they are.



and yes i would. but that is me.do it now while work is slow.would suck to regret it in the busy season.

oh i forgot,Obama will be president and the Dems will have full control of our destiny then.sorry,there won't be any more busy seasons!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treemandan (Jan 14, 2009)

Ahh, Cabelas. Maybe I will take a ride out and see what they have. Nails, get those boots off your bro before he starts talking Chinese 
I really don't like to get something I have never tried from mailorder, its bad for everybody if it don't work, fit or get here.


----------



## fishercat (Jan 14, 2009)

*Cabelas is goodmailorder.no worries.*



treemandan said:


> Ahh, Cabelas. Maybe I will take a ride out and see what they have. Nails, get those boots off your bro before he starts talking Chinese
> I really don't like to get something I have never tried from mailorder, its bad for everybody if it don't work, fit or get here.



i have a store 5 minutes from my house if you want me to check something out before you buy it.if they stock it that is.


----------



## Climbing Fool (Jan 15, 2009)

I am on my second pair of Haix Protector Pros and love em. This time around I bought a second pair of low ankle boots so I dont wear out the soles quite so fast. The Hoffmans looked very similar and seemed to have most if not all of the same features. 

Sent my leading hand to climbing school a while back and bought him a pair after day 2. He said his confidence in spurs went thru the roof after putting on the Haix boots with steel shanks. Leave the crap on the ground where it belongs. Your feet will thank you.


----------

